# Question/Suggestion?



## daddyzaring (Nov 26, 2009)

I was just wondering why there aren't any sticky threads, especially in the recipe/ how to sections?


----------



## bud lite (Nov 26, 2009)

In the recipe section I found stickies in Side Items, Desserts, Sauces, Rubs & Marinades Sticky, and Links to Free Recipes.

Guess I don't understand the question.  Try again.


----------



## daddyzaring (Nov 28, 2009)

I was looking in poultry and didn't see any, I thought for sure there would be some stickies on brining.


----------



## alx (Nov 28, 2009)

I just did a search using words brining recipes.Give it a shot.Lots of threads,just not all with recipes....The search function is on right side of control bar at top-near log out.


----------

